# Climber for hire...Orange county,CA...professional with gear



## lostcoastland

Relocated to southern california. looking for tree service to work for that does big jobs and needs a production lead climber with skills. I climb with a splittail, blakes or mechanical device, can set and rig trees from the ground with throwlines, climb all day everyday doing several removals a day plus cleanup grinding stumps, big allday removals with various rigging techniques and chunking down large wood with big saws at heights up to or greater than 100', climbing and removing tall leaning trees over obstacles, whittling trees, speed cutting, hinging and swinging trees and tops. cut and toss and non invasive acending techniques and correct pruning terminolgy and practices. Equipment and personelle response ability and communication in or out of the tree. clean dmv record and english speaking, 25 years old. Started out climbing redwood trees and firs in Humboldt county Calif. limbing large groves of 50+ trees for landowners, ag purposes, logging and recently was working in upstate NY mostly removals and pruning in suburban areas of large decidious trees with up to a dozen large leaders over several diffent propertys and houses, utilty wires, and fences. several excellent refences and little history of property damage over about 4 or 5 years climbing as a job.

Name: Cassidy R. Lancelin
Age : 25 
Contact. Cell..707-616-5944..Email. [email protected]
Exp. 4+ years
Groundsman and rigger for timber harvest climbing/felling crew dealing with large redwood trees..5 ft. across 160' high.
EcoResource, Westhaven,CA Humboldt county. have phone nums...
Tree Amigos: Climber..Limbing and removal of young redwood trees encroaching from logging stump sprouts..some were 80' high 6" around. Eureka,CA
Coastal Tree Service, McKinleyville,CA..Climber & bucket truck operator, Led crews on jobs using bucket truck and several crew members to prune hedgerows along fencelines several hundred feet in length for multiple days. Set lines and non invasively pruned redwood trees over a hundred feet tall using motorized Wraptor ascenders and conventional SRT climbing systems over college universitys, cared for smaller street trees including Jap maples, liquid ambers.

ANJOE Tree Service..climber- removal specialist...removals and pruning in suburban areas of large decidious trees with up to a dozen large leaders over several diffent propertys and houses, utilty wires, and fences. excellent refence and little or no history of property damage


----------



## beastmaster

Good luck brother, it's a tight market out here for good climbers. Try going through the local directory and calling around. Lot of undocumented workers out here(must be politically correct). At lest OC has a better quality tree industry then a lot of areas. You might try some of the local mountain areas also. Good luck.


----------



## lone wolf

beastmaster said:


> Good luck brother, it's a tight market out here for good climbers. Try going through the local directory and calling around. Lot of undocumented workers out here(must be politically correct). At lest OC has a better quality tree industry then a lot of areas. You might try some of the local mountain areas also. Good luck.


 
I am on the East coast and Climbers are rare.do you mean to say all the Mexicans have taken the work?How much an hour does an experienced climber get there?


----------



## beastmaster

lone wolf said:


> I am on the East coast and Climbers are rare.do you mean to say all the Mexicans have taken the work?How much an hour does an experienced climber get there?



Of course there are exceptions, but Spanish speaking (no English)only crews dominate for the most part. Lot of them are pretty good too, some are not. I would say 9.00 to 12.00 and hour and lunch. If they have been there a long time or speak some english maybe a little more. It's hard to find work as a foreman unless your able to speak Spanish. Again there are exceptions. I don't hate on no one, and have a working knowledge of spanish, but I have suffered reverse discrimination from some crew members over the years being the only Anglo on a crew. In their defense most are some of the hardest workers I have ever seen.


----------



## lostcoastland

*Oc tree*

been looking at big bear and some mountain towns..willing to relocate to a more tree filled area..id love to work at ski resorts doing tree work in spring summer and snowboard in the winter


----------



## lostcoastland

*climbin*

at this point i dont even see myself putting on spikes...except to do a stupid little tree...arrrggghhh :bang:


----------



## beastmaster

Have you tried Alcosta's in Big bear? It's a firewood Company, but he does a lot of big removals too. Beastmaster


----------



## UtahTreeGuy

*Utah Work*

I'm in Utah going it alone and I have plenty of work lined up. you interested?


----------



## lostcoastland

UtahTreeGuy said:


> I'm in Utah going it alone and I have plenty of work lined up. you interested?


 
Found work with SoCal Tree Care. Thatnks UTG...appreciate that. Been doing street trees and once they found out i can climb there sending me off to do smaller removals and jobs on my own. We drive all over ...they are out of san diego and drive 2 hours to and home stay at motels ect. They love me i always have gas oil and ready to go while there driving off to buy blowers or whatever item they forgot. It's like less is more to them , and i couldnt belive how basic everything was, like climbing small street trees with just a lanyard or nothing and short ropes like 40'. its a full hispanic crew minus another guy but there tree guys and are cool unlike alot of other A$$holes in Socal that spend there life in front of a mirror. we do about 70 trees a day with three climbers and a bucket there sometimes far and inbetween and we spendmore time driving around. also were only supposed to do a minor lift and end up cleaning the whole tree out but at least theyre done right and weve still been making money.


----------



## lostcoastland

did some palms that were fun and easy in the most luxurious settigns where people are not expecting tree climbers to come in and skin palms make a huge mess. astroturf little fountains, pool areas like las vegas,,,its funny how the romance is gone when actual work needs to be done and people are frekaing out and often condesending about your duty. you walk by a little window and theres like 20 people all workign out watching you like whos this grubby little worker man ruining my clean life..lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

SoCal, yup, you are the only white boy there. I'm with Urban Tree Care in San Marcos. Stay safe. 
Jeff :smile2:


----------



## UtahTreeGuy

*Sounds fun!*

I love working in California and your new job sounds sweet! I am not even working trees now, I have a crew doing all the work for me. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## lostcoastland

aww that dont sound too fun. Well i guess it must be nice not having to do it all. I always picture myself doing every last little thing or at least being responsible for it but having good guys is what its all about. I believe I am going to get my license and do handfuls of work, chip whole tree's. i figured get a 18" drum chipper and a 14 dump and i can rule the world for about 20k. It's nice to be self employed when you have the moment to enjoy. Working for someone else is good too but i think its better to be in between jobs while your self employed because you always have that little 200$ dollar job kicking around you finally go do and get your beer and brisket. It seems to try to keep on it though you take a rest then next thing you know theres no work. i think at work we create work for ourselfs without even knowing it and you just gotta get out and be somewhere working:msp_tongue: and you'll be good. looking through the classifieds at other jobs will make you get your sh*t together:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## beastmaster

Lostcoast, You should look into doing contract work. It's like being self employed, but not as many headaches. Glad you like your new job. OC is nice. I am next door in riverside. Beastmaster


----------



## gore689

Lostcoast, you said you used to work in humboldt. you know anybody that might be able to use a climber up in that area. i been looking for a while but cant find anything up here.


----------



## jefflovstrom

gore689 said:


> Lostcoast, you said you used to work in humboldt. you know anybody that might be able to use a climber up in that area. i been looking for a while but cant find anything up here.



I know a guy up there looking for a good climber.
PM me for his phone number.
Jeff


----------



## gore689

jefflovstrom said:


> I know a guy up there looking for a good climber.
> PM me for his phone number.
> Jeff



pm'd you


----------

